# Need Help with Form 1022



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,

I have requested CO to add my wife to my Visa applicaiton some time back. 
They replied asking some documents and later they said she will be added. But till now Visa fees is not deducted . So i think she is not yet added.

Now that we became proud parents, we want the child to be included in application.
*
1) *
So while filling Form 1022, For Q13 "Details of other applications", should i put my wife's details. 
Asking this because i think she is not yet added to application.

*2)*
Can you please let me know what needs to be filled in "Details of changes", Q14 on "Information which is no longer Current " and "New Correct details"

I am confused because which data needs to be provided as no longer current.
I am looking for some template.

Thanks,
VVP


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have requested CO to add my wife to my Visa applicaiton some time back.
> They replied asking some documents and later they said she will be added. But till now Visa fees is not deducted . So i think she is not yet added.
> ...


Anyone?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Anyone?


I can answer you question based on my experience. I recently added my son in the application and mentioned his details under Q 13 even though he wasnt added in the application at the time. I didnt face any issues.

For Q 14, you need to type the Question no and its answer which is not valid. For example.

Information which is no longer current
FORM 80
Part Q : ASSOCIATED PEOPLE
Q 44. DO YOU HAVE CHILDREN?
A : NO

New correct details
A : Yes ; Relationship to you : Son, Family name : XYZ

Again, that is what i did and i might be wrong. But, it worked for me.


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,
Thanks. Seems that is exactly what they need. It never came to my mind that we need to mention correction in other forms like Form 80.  
Did you give details as separate sub section.

Also your wife's Form 80 needs to be updated right. No?

VVP.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi,
> Thanks. Seems that is exactly what they need. It never came to my mind that we need to mention correction in other forms like Form 80.
> Did you give details as separate sub section.
> 
> ...


Basically, you need to update the info provided anywhere. And, because FORM 80 has got most of the info so if you just update form 80 then it should be ok. 

Yes, FORM 80 for wife is also needed to be updated. I took following approach to resolve this issue as the change is same for both applicants. 

information which is no longer current
Applicant 1 & Applicant 2 (mention names of applicants i-e yours and your wife)
FORM 80
Part Q : ASSOCIATED PEOPLE
Q 44. DO YOU HAVE CHILDREN?
A : NO

New correct details
A : Yes ; Relationship to you : Son, Family name : XYZ


----------



## T L (Aug 11, 2017)

SqOats said:


> Basically, you need to update the info provided anywhere. And, because FORM 80 has got most of the info so if you just update form 80 then it should be ok.
> 
> Yes, FORM 80 for wife is also needed to be updated. I took following approach to resolve this issue as the change is same for both applicants.
> 
> ...


can anyone please help me with filling form 1022? #15, visa details?? doest it mean the bridging visa / 457 visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

T L said:


> can anyone please help me with filling form 1022? #15, visa details?? doest it mean the bridging visa / 457 visa?


Your bridging visa will kick in only after the expiry of your 457 visa
Is your 457 visa still valid ?

Cheers


----------

